# Too much protein



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone.

My puppy got a bladder infection the other day and the vet mentioned to me that she has a lot of protein in her urine. She didn't make it sound like it was a negative thing, but it didn't sound too positive either. My husky is currently on Innova puppy food, because I heard EVO is sometimes hard on puppies due to the high protein content or what not.

She eats Innova fine, has no problem digesting, etc. Is it bad that she has high protein? I read somewhere that in the long run, it can hurt her kidneys? I look forward to hearing everyones opinion. =) Thank you in advance.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Unless your vet said it was a problem, I wouldn't worry about it. Dogs are made to digest protein and Innova is good food. If dogs are getting their protein from a good, high-quality source, then it isn't hard on their kidneys. It's when you get protein from low-quality sources (corn, gluten, by-products, etc.) that you start having problems.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you ask your vet if this was a problem? If you are unsure you should probably call their office and ask your vet to clarify.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

In my opinion anything over 24% is too high in protein and taxes a dogs digestive and filter sytems just that much more.

Remember when we talk about feeding a "natural diet from the wild", that wolves in the wild don't eat every day!

Dr. Goldstein says it's more cumulative. We don't actually meet our nutritional needs daily, but we do weekly and it all sort of balances out.

Ask your vet what the level was. High normal? High dangerous? Test again in a few weeks.

It may not be too much protein it may be faulty processing of the protein.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

I look at it this way - if the dog is getting sick then the protein is too high. If the dog is not getting sick, the protein is fine. Some dogs can handle the high protein and others can't. I have an Italian Greyhound and the Evo made her sick and gave her diarrhea. So I put her on a lower protein (but still considered higher protein) food. She's doing fine on it.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! She processes Innova fine, stools and everything are normal. And she absolutely loves it. I talked to the vet and he just mentioned that its higher than other dogs he sees but not necessarily dangerous. I guess a lot of his other clients feed pedigree or something.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> I guess a lot of his other clients feed pedigree or something.


Unfortunately, that's probably true. My boyfriend keeps threatening that if he ever gets a dog, he'll feed it whatever's cheap at Wal Mart. I told him he's never allowed to get a dog.


----------

